# Since its a consensus that we need need more activity on here...



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Given that people want more activity in this forum i thought i would do my part with boosting the level of activity.

So far i have my rigs setup pretty good. Somethings i want to tweak and upgrade, others i want to keep the same. 

Here is what i got so far:

Alphaburner:
HHA DS-5519
Limbdriver
B-stinger prohunter
red speck and orange VT's with red halo
superball pro peep
st axis nfused 340's coming it at 440ish grs
29" 62lbs maxed out

Got this bow for indoors, didn't want to balance with the xl's so i decided to use if for turkey season. Shot it alot, sighted it in, and got a nice tom with it. Only downside it that it tunes good with a 340 spine arrow instead of a 400 spine.


Alphamax:
Gonna be adding an armortech pro hd custom
B-stinger prohunter
limbdriver
red speck and orange VT's with red halo
Superball peep
Shooting a 340 fmj weighing in at 480grs at 276fps
29" 72lbs

This the bow i've had the longest, and its only 16months. Shot everything with it as far as comp goes and is my go to hunting rig. Had some limb issues, but hoyt fixed them right up.


X8:
B-stinger Xl premiers
AX3000 with a truespot scope
limbdriver
orange and black VT's
Superball peep
Shooting victory nanoforce and x-ringers
29" 67lbs

Got this last summer for an indoor spot bow. first two rounds with it were back to back 300's on 5'spot. After that i hit a rough patch and i decided to put it away for a while. Brought it out and started pounding out 300's like no ones business so i decided to use it for the state indoor. Its now my main 3d bow.

Also this year I have shot a maxxis 35 as some of you saw in vegas. This was a loaner bow from the shop i shoot for and i ended up giving it back because i was low on funds, but i'm trying to get it back for a second spot bow (shot a 294, 292, 292, and 292 during practice), not too bad for a bow i had two weeks. If i hadn't been for Jon at Prairie archery, i probably wouldn't have had a bow to shoot for vegas. He has helped me out a ton and at times i've repaid the favor to a degree.


I will be getting a set of b-stinger xl premiers for the AM35 and the Burner next summer, followed by two more AX3000's one with a classic scope for 3d(no lens) one with a truespot also for 3d.


None of these bows is any better than the others, they all have their place. I've had other bows that i've liked more and some i've liked less. all that mattes is that your happy with what you have, it fits you well, and that you get out and shoot. If any of you are in or around bemidji or osakis Minnesota, let me know and we'll have to get together and shoot. I'll be hitting some shoots this summer, but my schedule is pretty open.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wicked looking rigs


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love your bows N7709K.
I will post pics of my new Z7 when I get it.

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Currently I run two bows.

My Diamond Razor Edge is my do it all bow
TRU GLO Brite Site Extreme(HHA OPTIMIZER-LITE OL-5000 (.019") coming soon for 3D)
Hostage
Xtreme Stabilization X3
Stock strings (Wicked1 Strings coming In September)
Stock Peep(Red Eye Peep coming soon)
GT Expedition & XT Hunter 3555 w/ Yellow & Orange Blazers
26.5" 48#
I plan on Doing 3D, Spots, Hunting, etc.... with this bow.

NASP 
Lime Green Mathews Genesis
No Sight
Flipper Rest
No Stab
Wicked1 Strings in Flo. Orange & Flo. Green
No Peep
Easton Genesis 1820s
15-30" draw and maxed at 21 pounds
Pics Tommorow.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Right now only one for me

diamond nitrous:
trivan rest
5 pin micro 0.19
CX maxima 250's
fusion vanes
27.5" draw
66#
30" octane stab
scott caliper
used for hunting and 3D

In the future I would like an Athens Accomplice 34 and Exceed 300, or later I wouldn't mind the axcell


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is what I'm going to set my Z7 up with when I get it:
Blacked Out Z7 #70,28in. DL
Armortech HD Pro, 5 Pin w/ .19 on the top 2 and .10 on the bottom 3
LimbDriver Pro
B-Stinger Pro Hunter 11 oz.
G5 1/4" Meta-Peep
Green and Black Cracker's string's w/ Green serving
Axis N-Fused 400 or Redline Surgical 400(haven't decided yet.
Will be shooting at about #63 and 28 in.
Got this bow for hunting and 3D.

Will post pics when it arrives

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm currently in transition. Right now I'm shooting my "Sweet Imperfections" selfbow, but it's slow and has a light handle, and for some reason goes out of tune rather easily. Right now I have four blanks of very clean wood drying, a simple flatbow with reflexed tips, and a smaller less clean R/D bow I'm planning on sinewing. I'll post pictures when they're done/shooting.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

kegan said:


> I'm currently in transition. Right now I'm shooting my "Sweet Imperfections" selfbow, but it's slow and has a light handle, and for some reason goes out of tune rather easily. Right now I have four blanks of very clean wood drying, a simple flatbow with reflexed tips, and a smaller less clean R/D bow I'm planning on sinewing. I'll post pictures when they're done/shooting.


I'd really like to make a Selfbow.

AK13


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Currently I have:
Mathews blackout Apex 7 26 inch draw 40 lbs
Sword titan
Sword scope
Nap 800 rest
Vapor 23 speed arrows
Easton 30 inch black max stab
Truball ht release 
Pictures shortly :shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet, I'll aso show some pics of my Z7 when I get it, I'm heading yup to Georgia with ym grandfather and uncle tomorrwo since they are down here doing some fishing and they do have internet but it is pricy so I won't be on here so much but just to check up on stuff occasionally, will be getting my Z7 Friday or Saturday whenever it comes in and will be working a little bit uop there to earn some more money to get some more stuff for the bow like a good hard case for it and probably a bow sling and stuff like that.
The following is the bow specs and accessories that will be put on it:
2010 Mathews Z7 70# 25" all camo will probably be set at 63#-65#
Extreme HD (Harmonic damper Mathews Edition)1250 4 pin .019 Lost camo sight
QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pr Series in Lost camo
Sims Mini S-coil stabilizer camo
Mathews T5 arrow eb quiver in Lost camo
Easton Axis N-Fused 400's with 100 grain tips weighs in at 365 grains average
G5 1/8" Meta Peep (had a 3/16" but looking thru it I could see more than just the sight hole)
Will be getting Flo Green and black strings with Flo green serving from Wicked 1 Strings and will put the green dampers on the bow.
And of course I got this bow to HUNT, and if I feel like it, do some 3-d shoots or show my friend up in some target practice!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> sweet, I'll aso show some pics of my Z7 when I get it, I'm heading yup to Georgia with ym grandfather and uncle tomorrwo since they are down here doing some fishing and they do have internet but it is pricy so I won't be on here so much but just to check up on stuff occasionally, will be getting my Z7 Friday or Saturday whenever it comes in and will be working a little bit uop there to earn some more money to get some more stuff for the bow like a good hard case for it and probably a bow sling and stuff like that.
> The following is the bow specs and accessories that will be put on it:
> 2010 Mathews Z7 70# 25" all camo will probably be set at 63#-65#
> Extreme HD (Harmonic damper Mathews Edition)1250 4 pin .019 Lost camo sight
> ...


Good luck with the bow. I ordered mine Thursday but mine was a special order so it will be about 4 weeks.

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Gibbersonnator or something close to that name has slings for $6 tyd.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Genesis









Diamond Razor Edge


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Using an AM 35 that's a keeper.

Spot-Hogg SDP7
Whisker Biscuit
B-stinger
Carter

I've got a Contender Elite on the way for target.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid13 said:


> I'd really like to make a Selfbow.
> 
> AK13


It's not that hard. I'm doing a "how to" site right now that will have steps on how to make one. I'll post a link when it gets done.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

kegan said:


> It's not that hard. I'm doing a "how to" site right now that will have steps on how to make one. I'll post a link when it gets done.


Ok. Thanks Kegan.

AK13


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

The hunting rig:
Hoyt Katera
Spot Hogg Barebones
G5 expert II 
coolhandluke vibekiller
Stokerized 10" stab
Easton Axis 340's
maxin' out at 72lbs at 29"
new Hinky strings on it too

good enough bow until i get my truck


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Right now my outdoor rig is:
Mathews Monster XLR8 27" 62#
Davis Sight, Specialty Archery Scope with 8x lense
Trophy Taker Drop Away
Victory NanoForce 400 with 120 gr points
B Stinger XL Premier Stabilizers
M&R Custom Bowstrings
Using my Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just bought a crappy low # recurve for $5 at a flea market. not sure if i want to show it or not.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

nice monster, im rocking one too.
2009 M6 Blackout 62#/29" for 3D
Sword Apex 3rd Plane custom pins
QAD HD
G5 3/16" peep
B.A.D. Custom 10.25" stab
Carter 3D 2000 thumb trigger
Goldtip Ultalight 300
Blazer Minis
Battledrum Wraps


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm, feel a bit out of place but here goes. 

Martin Savannah, 52#'s at 27.5 in. 2016 Legacy cut to 29.5 in. 525 gr. arrow going 180 fps. with 170 gr. points. Fly like darts and I'm finally getting my 5-6 in. groups at 20 yards. It's taken a looooooong time.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Hmm, feel a bit out of place but here goes.
> 
> Martin Savannah, 52#'s at 27.5 in. 2016 Legacy cut to 29.5 in. 525 gr. arrow going 180 fps. with 170 gr. points. Fly like darts and I'm finally getting my 5-6 in. groups at 20 yards. It's taken a looooooong time.


Least you're not playing with sticks like a little kid... or me


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well lookds like ill be different and post recurve

Hoyt Formula Rx w/ F3 limbs

Shibuya ultima carbon sight
Shiguya ultima arrow rest
Beiter plunger
Doinker Avanchee Stabilizers
Angel strings
Easton X-10 650s with 110gr tungstons
Custom tab


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> nice monster, im rocking one too.
> 2009 M6 Blackout 62#/29" for 3D
> Sword Apex 3rd Plane custom pins
> QAD HD
> ...



i have been thinking about getting a sword apex 3rd plane, how do you like yours?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i really like the 3rd plane, i was looking for a strong dovetail sight that i could customize without spending too much, i contacted scottie/pa about it and he set me up nicely. 6 pins alternating grren and yellow progressively going smaller from .029 down to .010. Loving sword


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i really like the 3rd plane, i was looking for a strong dovetail sight that i could customize without spending too much, i contacted scottie/pa about it and he set me up nicely. 6 pins alternating grren and yellow progressively going smaller from .029 down to .010. Loving sword


sweet, yeah i am looking for an affordable sight with a dovetail bar thats tough and bright i just dont have the money for a spot hogg hogg it and this sight seems like its good quality for the price


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> sweet, yeah i am looking for an affordable sight with a dovetail bar thats tough and bright i just dont have the money for a spot hogg hogg it and this sight seems like its good quality for the price


swords seem nice, i've taken a look at them, but i haven't shot with one. You can pick up a good used/new secondhand spot hogg here on the classifieds for around 100-130, just so you know. 

Some sweet rigs out there guys


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i know i have found quite a few hogg its in the 130-150 range on here but i am to young to buy anything off the classifieds so sucks for me


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

mine is 

2008 hoyt UE with 2000 40-50 lb maxes out at 52 
26.75 draw
sure loc chalanger ultra 550
Eason ACG outdoor 
Easton 2712 and 2315 indoor
Stan shoot off 3 finger
CR scope 
TP scope lenses 4x outdoor 6x indooor
VT strings 
B stinger XL 36 long with 5.5 out front
B stinger premere side rod 15 long 14 on the side
Trophie taker steel spring arrow rest use .08 all around 
super ball peep with #2 clarifier


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice grip on that mathews monster, who made it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> nice grip on that mathews monster, who made it


It looks to be a carbon creations.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------

